# Edinburgh Cycle Co-op 'Revolution Track'



## fleetey (1 Apr 2010)

Hi - does anyone own or has ridden one of these?

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...QRY=C416&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c012372c012370

Thinking of my first fixed bike and at first glance this looks good value....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Apr 2010)

I'm tempted by that one too... just need to convince the Wife that it's a good investment for me to have more fun on the roads my daily commute as it's obviously safer etc.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Apr 2010)

Ive seen a few of last years model kicking around, looked at them myself sometime last year, looks a nice bike, good price and edinbrough bike shop are usualy well staffed, so id be confident dealing with them.

It would look better without that big revolution sticker on the downtube though. Not sure if its removable or under laquer.


----------



## fleetey (1 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the info - I've had a few 'revolution' bikes from them in the past - and currently own one of their Courier bikes - always had great service from them.

Hmmmm..definitely tempted!


----------



## Noodley (1 Apr 2010)

If only it was actually a track bike rather than a fixed bike...

What next the Edinburgh Bike Shop folding bike that does not fold? 

(yes, I do know they have a folding bike..and hopefully it does fold! )


----------



## Noodley (2 Apr 2010)

15% off at Edinburgh Bike Co-op this weekend...so it's now priced at 254.99


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Apr 2010)

now that is a good price !!


----------



## fleetey (2 Apr 2010)

Yes saw that! - typical - you um & ah about a bike and they put a sale on!


----------



## longers (2 Apr 2010)

Better than after you've bought it.

Is there an EBC near enough that you could get to see one Fleetey? 

And ride it home


----------



## fleetey (2 Apr 2010)

Very true - I'm not complaining! - however also looking at the Genesis Day One!

Am down in the South West so no chance of having a look

Will mull it over during the weekend!


----------



## Noodley (3 Apr 2010)

I am very tempted TBH...must resist, must resist.

It would be great for nipping about town and travel to meetings in between work sites...must resist, must resist.


----------



## longers (4 Apr 2010)

^ is your green and black one not ideal for those duties? 

Not that I'm trying to talk you out of it.


----------



## Alun (5 Apr 2010)

_"This combination of momentum, light weight and efficiency means you barely notice the absence of gears. Not even on the hills."_ Hmmmm!!


----------



## Noodley (5 Apr 2010)

longers said:


> ^ is your green and black one not ideal for those duties?
> 
> Not that I'm trying to talk you out of it.



Oh yeh, I forgot - honest


----------



## Coco (5 Apr 2010)

I had a look at one in Aberdeen. Nice looking bike, but seemed a little heavy. Might have bought one if the sales assistant hadn't been so reluctant to sell me one


----------



## fleetey (5 Apr 2010)

OK....after a lot of dithering I went for the Genesis Day One Cross in the end - a good discount still from EBC with their sale......


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Apr 2010)

in regard to the OP ask me on Thursday and I'll tell you, mine's being delivered on Wednesday. The new legs are on back order.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Apr 2010)

I'll let you know next week too... I ordered one yesterday whilst I was in getting a pair of baggies. 


My Wife did know there was a good chance of this happening, I'm not *that* brave!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Apr 2010)

First impressions: Fugly plastic frisbie thing on the perfectly nice truative crankset. WTF is that about/for. Held on with a plastic screw. Straight in the bin along with the multitude of hideous reflectors.

Enough clearance, to my untutored eye, on the rear triangle and mountings for a mudguard - good

Not enough clearance, to my untutored eye, on the front fork, despite fittings, for a mudguard - not so good. The fork has less clearance than the brakes. Will muse on that. Carbon audax fork anyone?

OMG the tyres are thinner than a thin thing (My other SS is an MTB) and my tourer runs 37mm

Nice paint finish, wheels true. Will take some pedals, bike gear, into work tomorrow and ride it home. Black Brooks (prob a Flyer) black leather bar tape, and a chaintug to follow, will get used to it on the commute and then flip the flop to fixie mode and get my muscle tone back in my legs.

Good cheap bike, possibly worthy of a hub gear conversion at some point in the future if the fork can be sorted to take guards.


----------



## Coco (7 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> First impressions: Fugly plastic frisbie thing on the perfectly nice truative crankset. WTF is that about/for. Held on with a plastic screw. Straight in the bin along with the multitude of hideous reflectors.
> 
> Enough clearance, to my untutored eye, on the rear triangle and mountings for a mudguard - good
> 
> ...


Let me know how it rides please.

Here's what EBC said when I asked about guards:


> It does not have clearance for full wrap round mudguards but will be fine with 3/4 mudguards such as the SKS race-blades or crud road racer guards.


----------



## Radius (7 Apr 2010)

I'd also say...build your own. Get a decent old steel tubing frame and convert it to fixed. Hi-tensile steel is heavy as you like and not very nice to ride. It's also known as lead-piping. You could build a decent bike for £250-300...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2010)

Radius said:


> I'd also say...build your own. Get a decent old steel tubing frame and convert it to fixed. Hi-tensile steel is heavy as you like and not very nice to ride. It's also known as *lead-piping*. You could build a decent bike for £250-300...



Sure, if that is what floats your boat. I'd rather be riding than fettling. ymmv. and surely you mean gas-pipe not lead-piping?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2010)

Coco said:


> Let me know how it rides please.



Sure. Riding it home from work tonight once I slap some spd's on it. I worked out this morning it is roughly 25 years  since I last rode a skinny tyred road bike 'in anger' so my impressions  will probably reflect that.

I'm not convinced there is clearance for even Mr Crud's skinnies on there. Though they do seem vay, vay, clever and their customer service is brilliant if things go wrong. However the bottom of the steerer tube could be relieved, via the judicious use of a file, to provide a tadge more clearance at some point in the future,  or a carbon or cro-mo audax fork fitted.

I will probably go with a full length Tortec on the back to keep my r's (and brooks) dry and get inventive, i.e. bodge something, up front short term.


----------



## Radius (8 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Sure, if that is what floats your boat. I'd rather be riding than fettling. ymmv. and surely you mean gas-pipe not lead-piping?



Yes gas piping, oops. And know what you mean but fixed gear building is a doddle so might be worth it in the long run to get more bike for your money? That's just how I've approached it...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2010)

Radius said:


> Yes gas piping, oops. And know what you mean but fixed gear building is a doddle so might be worth it in the long run to get more bike for your money? That's just how I've approached it...



As a value add proposition you are bang on the money, I've done it with a couple of ss mtb's. But the route to fixie/ss perfection is, imo/ime fraught with incompatibilities and compromises and cul-de-sacs for the average joe.


----------



## redjedi (8 Apr 2010)

Does the Revolution Track have mounting points for a rack Greg?


----------



## Coco (8 Apr 2010)

Here's what EBC said when I asked then 



> You will be able to fit a rack to the Revolution Track.



But see above re guards


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2010)

redjedi said:


> Does the Revolution Track have mounting points for a rack Greg?



T'would appear so. Bosses on the seat stays with dome headed allen bolts in and a pair of tapped holes on each dropout. I guess for rack and guard.

Then again it has bosses and braze ons on the fork but no conventional mudguard is ever going to fit on there! Unless you swap to 650b wheels.

Will upload some cack handed pics, just taken post ride home, in due course. Be warned I'm a rubbish photographer....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2010)

Well, my phone camera isn't great at autofocusing on bikes but there are some pics here


----------



## redjedi (8 Apr 2010)

Looks good Greg. I may have to have a look at yours on the next FNRttC.


----------



## Norm (8 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Well, my phone camera isn't great at autofocusing on bikes but there are some pics here


Looks lovely. But, those pix? Is it just me or are nearly all of them duplicated in the 17 you've attached to that blog entry? 1 = 17, 2 = 16, 3 = 15, 4 is unique, 5 = 14, 6 = 13 etc


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2010)

Norm said:


> Looks lovely. But, those pix? Is it just me or are nearly all of them duplicated in the 17 you've attached to that blog entry? 1 = 17, 2 = 16, 3 = 15, 4 is unique, 5 = 14, 6 = 13 etc



Nope. somehow the pics got duplicated somehow in the upload process. Still learning how posterous interacts with different email clients. going to fix it this morning.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2010)

Coco said:


> Let me know how it rides please.



It rides good. It rides very good. But then it depends on what you compare it with I guess.

58cm frame, the largest they do, is maybe a tadge too small for me at 6' 2" and I'm not sure my beer gut will let me ride on the drops comfortably: but then part of the reason for getting it is to get ride of the gut!

Thin tyres and an alloy frame could make for a harsh ride but I can't say I was any more beaten up by the ride home than I would have been on my tourer, and I got home quicker. 

The Lovely Helen, swmbo, approves of the biked, phew, and pulled a very funny face when she realised it only has one gear and bunny lake, our daughter, liked the pedals! The cross I bear as the lone cyclist in the family.

Yep - this bike now has a date with the Southend FNRttC and will be available for inspection on request. I still think EBC should have maybe made it a tadge more expensive and thus put a fork on with better clearances but what do I know?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Apr 2010)

Bumpity bump







Done just over 100km on her, including one parade around an empty car park at the wekekend in fixed mode. Soon put the wheel back around the other way!

Too much buzz through the bars, which I say about every bike I've ridden/owned, it must be my hands, has seen Brooks leather tape over Spesh bar phat go on the bars. B17 perch added after the first ride (the tourer from whence the said B17 came has been upgraded to a Flyer Special not so much bling as boing).

The seatpost is a highly agricultural piece of kit - so matches a Brooks perfectly and Mr Charliethebikemonger sold me a 'no logo' chain tug just in case. Longest ride I've managed so far is a mere 27km on local country lanes, she handles well, is chuckable, and, in the dry, at least, the brakes work great. Heaving up on the bars when honking reveals the similarly agricultural setup up front is rock sold.

Pay day may see me buy some crud raceguards as I want to use her for my 13 mile rural cross country commute. I am not convinced the front offers the clearance to fit them so they may appear in here in due course


----------



## Coco (14 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Mr Charliethebikemonger sold me a 'no logo' chain tug just in case.



Excuse my ignorance, but what's a chain tug?


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Apr 2010)

Coco said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what's a chain tug?



A device for maintaining tension on the chain, It prevents the hub being pulled forward in the dropouts.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Apr 2010)

Coco said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what's a chain tug?



A clever little device to stop a fat lad like me stomping on his pedals and dragging the rear wheel out of alignment because he didn't torque the lock nuts to the proper torque when flipfloping his hub or fixing a puncture.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (14 Apr 2010)

Rode mine in today and was very pleased with it. It is, as you say, almost silent and feels very nice in terms of handling. The brakes are fantastic, although I may remove the back one soonish once I'm more used to fixed.

Lovely little runner... shame about the paint job though!!! Luminous greeny/yellow... what were they thinking????


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Apr 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Rode mine in today and was very pleased with it. It is, as you say, almost silent and feels very nice in terms of handling. The brakes are fantastic, although I may remove the back one soonish once I'm more used to fixed.
> 
> Lovely little runner... shame about the paint job though!!! *Luminous greeny*/yellow... what were they thinking????




Is it really luminuous? It does look like luminous paint for sure but I've not had a look to see if really glows in the dark.


----------



## Radius (14 Apr 2010)

Greg your pics actually do a better job of making it look decent than the one on their website...looks like a decent cheap build (but definitely not a track bike! )


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (14 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Is it really luminuous? It does look like luminous paint for sure but I've not had a look to see if really glows in the dark.


I did actually pause whilst closing the garage door the other night after riding it home (the bike, not the garage)... and waited until the light inside went out (movement sensor LED) just to check... it seems that it isn't (which, rather strangely, I'm a bit disappointed about ).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Apr 2010)

Radius said:


> Greg your pics actually do a better job of making it look decent than the one on their website...looks like a decent cheap build (but *definitely not a track bike*! )



Nope. But then my Raleigh Chopper was a rubbish hatchet. Marketing types eh?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Apr 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I did actually pause whilst closing the garage door the other night after riding it home (the bike, not the garage)... and waited until the light inside went out (movement sensor LED) just to check... it seems that it isn't (which, rather strangely, I'm a bit disappointed about ).




Thank goodness. I have no desire to be iradiated whilst I ride.


----------



## Radius (14 Apr 2010)

Next gen hi-viz ftw


----------



## fleetey (14 Apr 2010)

Looks really good - I'm still waiting for mine (Genesis in the end) to come from EBC - should be next Monday....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Apr 2010)

Rode it in to work today for the first time... 72" is a good general road gear. Not with my bluddy legs and lungs it isn't!

Oh well it can only make me fitter.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (15 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Rode it in to work today for the first time... 72" is a good general road gear. Not with my bluddy legs and lungs it isn't!
> 
> Oh well it can only make me fitter.


Lol - I was thinking that it was too low a gear (assumed rather, thinking they'd have it set more for the masses who will buy it) and that I may have to change the rear cog soon. 

It's not too bad though, when I'm going with a comfortable cadence I was knocking around the 21 - 23mph mark which is fine for me. Didn't seem too bad when starting off although I need to get more used to being out of the saddle at the start as soon as I'm clipped in... don't do that much on the geared bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Apr 2010)

somewhat annoyed that one of the other cyclists at work dragged their pedal down the chainstay and scratched it to hell whilst getting their bike out of the shed. Nice.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Apr 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Rode mine in today and was very pleased with it. It is, as you say, almost silent and feels very nice in terms of handling. The brakes are fantastic,* although I may remove the back one soonish once I'm more used to fixed.*
> 
> Lovely little runner... shame about the paint job though!!! Luminous greeny/yellow... what were they thinking????



Be warned, if you are going to do fakenger style rear wheel lock ups in fixed mode you will want to change the ratio, front or rear. 48/16 divides perfectly into 3 meaning, iirc, every time you lock up with the pedals flat the same spot on the back tyre is going to be your contact patch and will get flattened off/become bald pronto.

Moi, I'm going to find larger cog, 18+, for the fixie side to avoid this (ok cos I'm a wimp and she's too highly geared, with my current legs, for two spots on my commute)


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (16 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Be warned, if you are going to do fakenger style rear wheel lock ups in fixed mode you will want to change the ratio, front or rear. 48/16 divides perfectly into 3 meaning, iirc, every time you lock up with the pedals flat the same spot on the back tyre is going to be your contact patch and will get flattened off/become bald pronto.
> 
> Moi, I'm going to find larger cog, 18+, for the fixie side to avoid this (ok cos I'm a wimp and she's too highly geared, with my current legs, for two spots on my commute)


No skidding for me - don't want to waste good tyres!!!

Only seem to be using the front at the moment though, braking with legs (gently) assisted.


----------



## gpx001 (17 Apr 2010)

Hi, I purchased a 'revolution track' in the EBS Easter sale. It turned up last week and I managed to get out for a little ride yesterday evening. Got to say very impressed. It's my first single speed (since I was a kid )

Seems very light and fun to ride. Plus nice to just pedal and not to have to think about changing gear

I'll have to try it as a fixed soon

Cheers

Jason


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Apr 2010)

taking mine out on the road, rather than empty car park, fixie stylee this arfo.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Apr 2010)

less said about that experience the better.....


----------



## MacB (17 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> less said about that experience the better.....



you can't leave us hanging like that Greg, tell all


----------



## potsy (17 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> less said about that experience the better.....


we need details greg,did you have a 'mare then?


----------



## Theseus (17 Apr 2010)

Don't drop it due to 1 bad experience. It is a different style of riding and will seem strange at first. After a while it will feel right and moving back to a geared bike will feel odd.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Apr 2010)

When I took mine out for a test ride (different sized frame so just wanted to make sure it was okay) it was set up as Singlespeed and it felt odd not being able to change gear but still to be able to coast.

Decided to buy it and asked the shop to flip the flip-flop, so to speak. Went away with it fixed (swapped the clipless pedals from my regular bike which I had ridden into work on that morning) and rode home in usual traffic without an issue. Felt a bit odd not being able to change gear when the cadence got high, but other than that was a joy.

I've only ever ridden fixed at the velodrome but loved it out on the roads!

Hope your experience hasn't put you off, Greg.


----------



## Radius (17 Apr 2010)

Some people are terrified by fixed the first time they try it...the first fixed I ever rode was brakeless, and I rode it in a very safe (ish) environment. I think that helped introduce me - albeit with a manner slightly akin to a 'baptism of fire' - to the principles of fixed gear riding and leg braking...I didn't have a choice. Stick with it. It's awesome. Oh, and learn to skid, it's clearly the most exciting part of riding fixed  (but seriously, can be great fun, especially in the wet when it doesn't kill your tyres too much; but who am I to talk, my London fixed gear is brakeless...)


----------



## bauldbairn (18 Apr 2010)

MacB said:


> you can't leave us hanging like that Greg, tell all



+1,  -


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Apr 2010)

The edited lowlights/summary; any ride that involves stalling on hills twice, including one incidence of riding backwards downhill for a bit, before coming off, falling off when your right leg spontaneously unclips whilst riding uphill, falling off at traffic lights when you have a clipless moment, stalling in traffic cos you can't time your coming to a halt so as to have the pedals in the right place to start again, cannot be described as an unalloyed success.

Still, the last time I rode fixed was nearly 30 years ago. Once I get the new fixed 18t cog on I'll give it another go, in the mean time she stays singlespeed. 48/16 fixed is too rich for my taste buds.


----------



## bauldbairn (18 Apr 2010)

Never ridden fixed before so always interested in peoples trials. 

Glad your okay/uninjured - good luck next time.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> The edited lowlights/summary; any ride that involves stalling on hills twice, including one incidence of riding backwards downhill for a bit, before coming off, falling off when your right leg spontaneously unclips whilst riding uphill, falling off at traffic lights when you have a clipless moment, stalling in traffic cos you can't time your coming to a halt so as to have the pedals in the right place to start again, cannot be described as an unalloyed success.
> 
> Still, the last time I rode fixed was nearly 30 years ago. Once I get the new fixed 18t cog on I'll give it another go, in the mean time she stays singlespeed. 48/16 fixed is too rich for my taste buds.



Sounds............... eventful, glad you arent injured.


By the way what do you mean 48/16 is too rich?


----------



## bauldbairn (18 Apr 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> By the way what do you mean 48/16 is too rich?



I think he means it's a bit to high/hard.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Apr 2010)

One thing they teach you on a rugby pitch is how to fall without hurting yourself, and Ground Control Ranchsliders are one tough pair of cycling trews. Only my pride was hurt en route to a bit of my arrogance/conceit being knocked out of me. 

Coming to a halt in town and having to lift the rear wheel off the desk so you can spin the pedals to get your chocolate foot in the lead is.... pants.

48:16 with 700c-25mm is too high a gear for the roads I rode/ride on given my current status as walking wounded/fatboy. 79.1 inches, or thereabouts says St Sheldon RIP. too many inches. story of my life. i wish.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Apr 2010)

48x16 is a big gear unless you are some racing whippet ( me not ) and like climbing hills  42x15 is what I use now, which is about same as a 48x18? Lot easier on the knees.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Apr 2010)

EBC don't stock spare fixie cogs! Ordered an 18t one from Mr Charles Bikemonger


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Apr 2010)

Ah I see, personally I'd find 48:16 okay for all but stopping and big hills, hence why I asked.

I ride 48:15, so I can see where you are coming from, slow acceleration, grinding my teeth up any significant incline, I used to have my concerns about it, especially stopping, I cannot skid stop in this gear, tried failed, given up

But for riding I soon adjusted to it, I push this gear with ease now on the flat, and make it up any hills ive encountered, but I imagine you encounter worse hills than me, being that Im living in Manchester.


Hopefully you will enjoy your fixed mode on the bike when you change the gearing.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Apr 2010)

Yeah gearing is a funny old thing. I don't really have any 'big' hills as such just a couple of places (single chevrons on the OS) where short indiviual stretches of the climb are much, much steeper than the overall %. I guess some of this is technique and tactics for the given slope and maintaining momentum on the approach.

The point of the ss/fixie is a light/simple/fast bike for my 13 mile commute, and maybe the odd club ride, so I will gear it to suit my commute route(s). Of the 13 miles, a mile or so is in town, 3 or 4 miles are country A roads and the remainder is B and C roads. Only 3 sets of traffic lights at junctions and 6 sets of pedestrian traffic light crossings all in the first mile. So stopping starting isn't normally much of an issue. On Satruday I was riding around mostly in town, in traffic, and it was ;-)


----------



## Aperitif (19 Apr 2010)

Great story telling Greg! A good laugh - I must try it one day. (Not the falling off or the cycling backwards bit though  )


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Apr 2010)

Actually the best thing about it was lying on the floor holding the traffic up (nice drivers in Horsham on Saturday's generally) still clipped to the bike and laughing like a mentalist as a 'little old lady' tried to stand me back up.


----------



## bauldbairn (20 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Actually the best thing about it was lying on the floor holding the traffic up (nice drivers in Horsham on Saturday's generally) still clipped to the bike and laughing like a mentalist as a 'little old lady' tried to stand me back up.



 -  -


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (20 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> A clever little device to stop a fat lad like me stomping on his pedals and dragging the rear wheel out of alignment because he didn't torque the lock nuts to the proper torque when flipfloping his hub or fixing a puncture.


I've been considering these as I don't carry (atm) a spanner/wrench to be able to remove my rear wheel (have I just tempted fate???). How much were they, and do you tink they are useful? Also, I'm assuming that the idea is that they can be tightened by hand/allen key... is this right, or would I still need some sort of spanner?


----------



## longers (20 Apr 2010)

GET A SPANNER!

hope this helps.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Apr 2010)

I carry an old kooltool adjustable spanner multitool thing from the early 90's where ever I go.Iknow adjustable spanner are listed under 'dreadful engineering practise' but it's my mojo and has helped many a fellow wheeler over the years. Does the axle bolts, does the chain tug nuts, does all sorts of things on BSO's and it includes a chain breaker, a spoke key, and two allen keys.

I bought my No Logo brand tug(s) (I've ordered another just to be symetrical, I'm funny like that, but you only need one) from Mr Charles T. Bikemonger - follow that link and scroll down you will see them. You can spend much more for something that does the same job and doubles as a beer bottle opener. Guess what? my kooltool does that too and is much easier to use in the kitchen!


----------



## longers (21 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> You can spend much more for something that does the same job and doubles as a beer bottle opener.



I did when I got mine and it was unnecessarily expensive, any spanner that fits will do. 

One bit of advice I did read was to always use the same spanner at home that you carry on the road or else they might be difficult to remove if you carry a smaller one on the road. It was probably written a bit clearer than that but hope it makes sense.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Apr 2010)

longers said:


> I did when I got mine and it was unnecessarily expensive, any spanner that fits will do.
> 
> One bit of advice I did read was to always use the same spanner at home that you carry on the road or else they might be difficult to remove if you carry a smaller one on the road. It was probably written a bit clearer than that but hope it makes sense.




actually I was talking about the chain tugs but I know that spanner.

classic workshop blunder, over torque a bolt with a long handled spanner and then wonder why you can't undo it with the 3" stubbie in your pocket by the side of the road. One solution is to use a torque wrench.

We all have a torque wrench (or two) right?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Apr 2010)

Can confirm you can put a Crud Road Racer guard on the front (& back) without much hassle.

Wise old hand of our local cycling club reckons 68", as opposed to the stock gearing, is about what I need for Sussex, the upper reaches of Bedham Hill were beyond my fitness/skills/strength on a club run y'day. Had to get off and push three short sections and whilst the bottom third was rideable in zig-zag mode it put me firmly in the red zone.

Good fun blasting past the geared bikes on the up slopes of the open roads with a cry of "Sorry.... only got one gear! Mustn't slow down!" The technique of 'if it goes up attack it' seems to be the only one that works.

35 miles cross country on rural roads on a single speed in a group of 16 is good fun on a Sunday morning. They are running a club/closed 10 mile TT soon with a class for recreational riders like me. If diary allows I may have a crack on her for a laugh.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Can confirm you can put a Crud Road Racer guard on the front (& back) without much hassle.
> 
> Good fun blasting past the geared bikes on the up slopes of the open roads with a cry of *"Sorry.... only got one gear! Mustn't slow down!"* The technique of 'if it goes up attack it' seems to be the only one that works.


 Excellent!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Apr 2010)

*and finally....*

Flipped the hub last night and went for a little ride, emerged unscathed. Decided I didn't want greasy hands again so left it fixed and commutted in on it this morning. Emerged unscathed, despite one moment  within 20m of my front door. I determined that a lot of the time I must coast when signalling. Signalling and pedalling, new skill to learn. Which is good.

Set a new pb for 2010 inbound commute  simply by _having_ to pedal continually for 13 miles. Which is good.

Amazed the difference the flywheel effect has when climbing, no pedal dead spots the top of the arc,  so in fact for the same gearing climbing feels like it is a bit easier than when riding singlespeed. Which is good.

Am going to leave it 'as is' for the next few weeks and see if my leg strength improve to the point were I don't feel the need an easier gear for riding to work. May change the gearing to something easier to push  for club runs though, unknown territory and all that.

Now do I fancy Horsham to Farnham on Saturday on a 79" fixed?


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Apr 2010)

Glad your liking it more!

The forgetting to pedal when doing other things will soon stop. I used to do that when a sketchy moment happened i.e. a car cutting me up, id stop pedalling. But it becomes second nature very fast and you wont do it very often.


----------



## der alt (5 May 2010)

I had a look at the track 09 version but found the front end a tad on the heavy side so opted for the Courier single in black ,this was back in september and apart from a week off during the snow it's been used everyday with no problems at all .
The only changes made being to swap the tyres for crossroads armadillos and the supplied saddle for a specialized bg type ,being that it's the 3rd EBC bike i own i don't think i'd ever go back to a brand bike ..


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jun 2010)

Here she be in current trim.... started out on Saturday to ride from home to Brighton but the weather was so nice I ended up doing 100+ km on her.

What has changed? Raceguards, a Tribag for phone and change, a Ti rail-ed B17 (which makes a huge difference to the amount of hi-freq vibe the Collins rump takes and which I got 2nd hand from off here) Surly 18t sprocket and a (pre-owned) Nelson.

Huge fun to ride.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Jun 2010)

Bl00dy hell Greg. How much stuff have you squeezed into the Nelson


----------



## Yellow Fang (1 Jun 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Here she be in current trim.... started out on Saturday to ride from home to Brighton but the weather was so nice I ended up doing 100+ km on her.
> 
> What has changed? Raceguards, a Tribag for phone and change, a Ti rail-ed B17 (which makes a huge difference to the amount of hi-freq vibe the Collins rump takes and which I got 2nd hand from off here) Surly 18t sprocket and a (pre-owned) Nelson.
> 
> Huge fun to ride.



Mucho nice-oh bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jun 2010)

djb1971 said:


> Bl00dy hell Greg. How much stuff have you squeezed into the Nelson



I am utterly pants at travelling light. It was a complex weekend too 

You see, I was going to Brighton to babysit for the weekend for my niece (5) and nephew (7). The Lovely Helen was already there, having driven down in her car, and we were taking the littlies out on the Monday. So I had to bring a complete change of clothes, civvies, wash kit, spare cycling stuff for the return, a book to read, sun creme, etc., etc..

Normally this one carries a Barley but I couldn't get a pair of shoes in that with everything else so the Nelson went on. When doing the traffic light sprint along Brighton seafront ("No mate, I don't use cycle lanes, they don't go anywhere I want to be") I became very aware, once or twice, of the mass I was carrying.


----------



## djb1971 (2 Jun 2010)

At least it did the job, even if it weighed 10kg 

hope the sun cream did a better job than mine, I've started to look like the bloke from the Singing Detective  (if people can remember it )


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jun 2010)

djb1971 said:


> At least it did the job, even if it weighed 10kg
> 
> hope the sun cream did a better job than mine, I've started to look like the bloke from the Singing Detective  (if people can remember it )



As my profile pic shows, sunburn is the least of my worries, the slightest bit of exercise and my rosecea kicks off. 

Flushtastic.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jun 2010)

Looks nicer with all your stuff on it, dont often like the look of bikes loaded with stuff but it doesnt look half bad


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Nov 2010)

My one of these is now up for sale on a certain well known auction site.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Nov 2010)

How come you are selling up Greg? Buying a nicer fixed with the cash?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Nov 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> How come you are selling up Greg? Buying a nicer fixed with the cash?



Sort of. Let me quote from my listing in that other place.

"Why am I selling her? First off she is a little on the small side for me, I'm 6' 2" and the riding position is a little too "head down arse up", also I find the bars too narrow on longer rides. Second off I've bought a Charge Plug off Wiggle which has a steel frame and is a bit bigger so suits my long term winter trainer / customisation aims more. Why didn't I just buy a Charge Plug in the first place you ask. Because at the time I bought the Track '10 a Charge Plug was twice the price. Finally, I've got too many bikes in the shed not getting used often enough, even though I try to cycle every day"

and that is the God's honest. The Plug is a better spec. and that price on Wiggle was too attractive. Origamist awakened me to the possiblity of the Sturmey S2C and cable free back braking and a plan was formed thusly...

The plan is to use the Plug as a testbed to build some sort of bastard hub gear sometimes / fixed most-of-the-time hybrid machine. Hub geared at the weekend via the SA S2C, to help me on the club runs of a Sunday, when fixed, 35+ miles in the company of racing snakes and people young enough to be my children or grand-children aren't concepts always in complete harmony, and fixed during the week for the odd 100% cycle commute to work (and more frequent night time 20 miler training ride) when the weather is good enough to make it a tidy proposition compared with multi-modal train+folder commute.


----------



## Norm (9 Nov 2010)

GregCollins said:


> My one of these is now up for sale on a certain well known auction site.


 Well, that is a heck of a pity, Greg. I understand you taking off many of the niceties (saddle, bags, pedals etc) but why the bar tape? Is it re-usable? Or, as you claim the saddle to be, resuable.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Nov 2010)

Norm said:


> Well, that is a heck of a pity, Greg. I understand you taking off many of the niceties (saddle, bags, pedals, etc) but why the bar tape? Is it re-usable? Or, as you claim the saddle to be, resuable.



Spilling is nut won of my string pints. Especially when creating/editing stuff using IE7 in the office (without Firefox's great inline spell checker) which my own security policy insists I use at work

I'm a bizarre combination of miser and spendthrift. Brooks bar tape (and the spesh bar phatt under it) and Brooks saddle are going on the Charge Plug in place of the 'ghastly darling faux leather stuff currently in situ. However I've amended the listing to suggest I'll fit the tape, and I've corrected the spelling mistakes.

It's a great little bike, and that is the problem, over 20 miles it's too little, it isn't long or tall enough for my bizarre body shape (long back short legs) whilst at the same time the bars are too low. The Plug with it's bullhorns is a bit more stretched out so I'm hoping it will suit better.


----------



## Norm (9 Nov 2010)

GregCollins said:


> I'm a bizarre combination of miser and spendthrift. Brooks bar tape (and the spesh bar phatt under it) and Brooks saddle are going on the Charge Plug in place of the faux leather stuff currently in situ.


I didn't think that bar tape was re-usable, but I guess that's just the tape that I've used which has been a long way short of Brooks in its quality. (and price)

Looks lush with the Brooks and Carradice, and it looks beautifully fit and lean without. The change makes quite a visual impact considering they are "just" accessories.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Nov 2010)

Norm said:


> I didn't think that bar tape was re-usable, but I guess that's just the tape that I've used which has been a long way short of Brooks in its quality. (and price)
> 
> Looks lush with the Brooks and Carradice, and it looks beautifully fit and lean without. The change makes quite a visual impact considering they are "just" accessories.



cork tape usually tears when you take it off that's true. The Brooks doesn't. But is way more expensive so just as well. As the Brooks and carradice will be going in the Plug, when it's finished I'll post some pictures. I think blue frame with brown saddle and bars looks very fetching but others have asked if I'm colour blind.

And the bike is the only fit and lean thing about me ;-)


----------

